# Neue Erkenntnisse zum Fischsterben auf Rügen



## Nordlichtangler (10. Februar 2022)

Eigenschaften
2,4-Di-tert-butylphenol ist ein brennbarer, schwer entzündbarer, kristalliner, weißer bis gelblicher Feststoff mit phenolartigem Geruch, *der praktisch unlöslich in Wasser ist*.[1] 

Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/2,4-Di-tert-butylphenol


----------



## Nuesse (10. Februar 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> sie könne aber auch beim Abbau von Holz entstehen.


Haben wir einen Holzfäller im AB der mir das erklären könnte ?


----------



## thanatos (10. Februar 2022)

was ist ein Holzfäller ?????
ich weiß nicht wie viele Bäume ich privat und beruflich gefällt habe - aber so eine Chemikalie 
ist mir dabei nicht begegnet .
Das langsame Untersuche kommt mir eher wie eine Verschleierung vor .
Klar wird sich der Bodden wieder davon erholen ,die Natur lässt keine Lücken .


----------



## Minimax (10. Februar 2022)

Vielleicht ist mit Abbau von Holz nicht die Gewinnung von Holz durch Baumfällen gemeint, sondern die Zersetzung von Holz wenn es vergeht?

Wir brauchen Chemical Tobi! Tobias85


----------



## Heidechopper (10. Februar 2022)

Die H-Sätze lauten 400 & 401: Sehr giftig für Wasserorganismen mit langfristiger Wirkung. Das sollte zu denken geben.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (10. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist mit Abbau von Holz nicht die Gewinnung von Holz durch Baumfällen gemeint, sondern die Zersetzung von Holz wenn es vergeht?
> 
> Wir brauchen Chemical Tobi! Tobias85


----------



## Ukel (10. Februar 2022)

Die LC 50- Dosis liegt bei 0,1-1 mg/l Wasser und es findet eine Akkumulation in Fischen statt. Daher ist es durchaus plausibel, dass es ursächlich verantwortlich sein kann.
Mit dem Abbau von Holz ist sicherlich nicht der Abbau mit Axt und Säge gemeint, sondern der natürliche Zerfall. Müsste ein Holzbiologe mal befragt werden.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist mit Abbau von Holz nicht die Gewinnung von Holz durch Baumfällen gemeint, sondern die Zersetzung von Holz wenn es vergeht?
> 
> Wir brauchen Chemical Tobi! Tobias85


Hallo,

das wäre aber dann ein total natürlicher Vorgang und absolut biologisch.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Christian.Siegler (10. Februar 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das wäre aber dann ein total natürlicher Vorgang und absolut biologisch.
> 
> ...


Kommt drauf an, wie man es interpretiert...
Es kann durchaus sein, dass durch Abbau bestimmter Stoffe ein Gewässer für Fische völlig unbewohnbar wird - ganz ohne Zututn vom Menschen. Das ist dann auch absolut biologisch...
zum Beispiel versauern einige Gewässer extrem, oder es bilden sich Faulgase etc. Fische sterben dann, durch biologische Vorgänge.
Ausschließen kann man das nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Februar 2022)

Jupp.
Ein Schlangenbiss ist auch biologisch aber unter Umständen tödlich und dann natürlich sehr unerfreulich....


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Februar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp.
> Ein Schlangenbiss ist auch biologisch aber unter Umständen tödlich und dann natürlich sehr unerfreulich....


Hallo,

für den Einzelnen sicherlich - bedroht aber die Menschheit in ihrem Bestand nicht.
Mich wollte mal eine Äskulapnatter beissen welcher ich aus Versehen vermutlich auf den Schwanz getreten bin. Aber die haben ja nicht mal richtige Zähne. Trotzdem bin ich ganz schön erschrocken, wie die plötzlich hochschnellt und mit dem Kopf auf den Gummistiefel aufschlug.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Februar 2022)

Wow!
Was hast du damit gemacht?
Gegessen?


----------



## NaabMäx (10. Februar 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> für den Einzelnen sicherlich - bedroht aber die Menschheit in ihrem Bestand nicht.
> Mich wollte mal eine Äskulapnatter beissen welcher ich aus Versehen vermutlich auf den Schwanz getreten bin. Aber die haben ja nicht mal richtige Zähne. Trotzdem bin ich ganz schön erschrocken, wie die plötzlich hochschnellt und mit dem Kopf auf den Gummistiefel aufschlug.
> ...


Tät ja dir auch nicht passen, wenn man dir da drauf tritt.


----------



## thanatos (10. Februar 2022)

Holz ist der älteste Baustoff der sich im Wasser abbaut ob umgekippte Bäume ,Brücken , Stege oder 
Schiffswracks . Ja das da mal ein kleiner Waldtümpel für Fische unbewohnbar wird naja ---
der Jasmunderbodden ist aber keine kleine Pfütze sondern sogar mit dem Meer verbunden 
dadurch wird diese Möglichkeit des Holzabbaus in so hoher Konzentration das es ein Massenfischsterben 
auslöst recht unglaubwürdig .


----------



## Ukel (10. Februar 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> Holz ist der älteste Baustoff der sich im Wasser abbaut ob umgekippte Bäume ,Brücken , Stege oder
> Schiffswracks . Ja das da mal ein kleiner Waldtümpel für Fische unbewohnbar wird naja ---
> der Jasmunderbodden ist aber keine kleine Pfütze sondern sogar mit dem Meer verbunden
> dadurch wird diese Möglichkeit des Holzabbaus in so hoher Konzentration das es ein Massenfischsterben
> auslöst recht unglaubwürdig .


Beim natürlichen Holzabbau wird sicherlich auch nicht so viel  2,4-Di-tert-butylphenol gebildet und freigesetzt, dass eine direkte Gefährdung der Flora und Fauna stattfindet. Daher ist wohl eher von unnatürlichen Quellen auszugehen. Der kleine Bodden hat anscheinend auch keine sonderlich gute Wasserqualität, so dass andere Faktoren noch eine zusätzliche Rolle gespielt haben können, auch wenn dort nichts konkretes ermittelt wurde.


----------



## NaabMäx (10. Februar 2022)

Ich kenne keinen Holzabbau. und bevor ich was falsches rein interpretiere, frag ich.
Was soll das sein?
Ich kenn Holz ernten. Mit Motorsäge, oder mit einem Harvester.
Einen Holzstoß abtragen, Brennholz für den Ofen z.B. 
Oder eine alte Holzscheune oder Dachstuhl abbauen.
Wenn da nix in Benzin, Diesel oder Hydrauliköl drinnen ist - von dem Gift, kanns nur noch der Handwerker saufen.
Und wo hat jetzt der Bodden einen Wald rundum? Die paar Bäum? Das meiste ist Feld und Wiese.

Da wirst einfach nicht schlau draus. 

Meine Interpretion wäre ja: Da sitzt ein Droide am Bodden und braut mit dem Gift sein Haarfärbemittel, dass keine Pilze und Holzwürmer an seinen Holzkopf gehen.
Das hätt auch was mit Holz zu tun.

De toten Fisch hilfts eh nix mehr. De sollen hald schaun, dass nicht mehr vor kimmt. Mehr kannst wohl eh nicht mehr machen. So schlau werdens selber sein.


----------



## Ladi74 (10. Februar 2022)

Mit Holzabbau ist sicher das Verrotten gemeint.
Bloss, wie soll das unter Sauerstoffabschluss im Wasser und Sediment passieren....

Der Wasseraustausch ist natürlich Grütze.

Mein Vorschlag, die Insel Hiddensee wegbaggern! Dann bekommen die Jasmunder genug Frischwasser. Vorausgesetzt, es ist Westwind.
Kann leider aufm Tablet kein "Böse" Emoji setzen. Die anderen Emojis auch nicht, keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## Trollwut (10. Februar 2022)

Als Mann vom Fach, Ingenieur im Bereich Holzwirtschaft, möchte ich meinen Senf dazugeben.
Werden Bäume gefällt spricht man von Ernte, Einschlag, Hieb, etc.
Deswegen ist hier mit Abbau die Zersetzung von Holz durch Verrottung gemeint.
Grundsätzlich brauchen die meisten Schadorganismen wie Pilze oder Insekten dafür Sauerstoff. Deswegen funktionieren Nasslager im Wertholzbereich auch wunderbar. Selbst zersetzungsempfindliche Holzarten wie z.b. Buche können so lange ohne Lagerschäden gelagert werden, wenn diese nur "nass" genug gehalten werden.
Es gibt zwar einige wasserlebende Organismen wie z.b. den Schiffsbohrwurm, der die Holzstruktur auch unter Wasser zersetzen kann, die Anzahl ist im Verhältnis aber überschaubar.
Ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass erstens im Bodden genügend Totholz zur Zersetzung vorhanden ist bzw. war und zweitens eine ausreichend große Population an Schadorganismen diese Holzmenge schnell genug zersetzen könnte, um kritische Mengen an 2,4-Di-tert-butylphenol frei zu setzen. 
das mag in kleinen, abgeschlossenen Gewässern möglich sein. Der natürliche Wasseraustausch sollte bei dieser Wasserfläche aber absolut ausreichend sein, um die Gehalte genügend zu verdünnen.

Was ich aber für möglich halte, aber nicht verifizeren kann: Die Zersetzung kann durchaus über Jahre bzw. Jahrzehnte über Wasser, zum Beispiel an Ufernah gelegenen Wäldern stattgefunden und so die Humusschicht angereichert haben. Durch Fluten und größere Stürme mit viel abfließendem Oberflächenwasser könnte hier die kritische schwelle plötzlich überschritten worden sein.


----------



## Blueser (10. Februar 2022)

Ich denke, dass man mit speziellen Verfahren im Labor feststellen kann, ob das Zeug auf natürlicher Weise oder auf anderem Wege entstanden ist. Wenn man nur will...


----------



## Mooskugel (11. Februar 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass man mit speziellen Verfahren im Labor feststellen kann, ob das Zeug auf natürlicher Weise oder auf anderem Wege entstanden ist. Wenn man nur will...


Das wird nicht gelingen, weil das Molekül sieht technisch hergestellt genau so aus, wie wenn es natürlich entstanden wäre. Würde es anders aussehen, wäre es nicht der gleiche Stoff.


----------



## angler1996 (11. Februar 2022)

Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass das Zeug ein Zwischen oder Nebenprodukt der Biodieselproduktion sei.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2022)

Rapsöl und rapsen, ick hör dir tapsen ...


----------



## steffen78 (12. Februar 2022)

Ich finde es ehr ne Sauerei wie spät behörden reagiert haben... oder reagieren wollten...


----------



## Floma (12. Februar 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass das Zeug ein Zwischen oder Nebenprodukt der Biodieselproduktion sei.


Ich hab unterdessen herausgefunden, dass man das Zeug in größeren Mengen und das auch noch relativ günstig bekommt. Hauptsächlich soll es bei der Polyolefin-Herstellung (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyolefine#) zum Einsatz kommen.
Edit: Die Verbindung benötigt man für ein Kunststoff-Aditiv, welches den Farbton vor Oxidation schützt.


----------

